# Fragrance Oil TroubleShooting?



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

For the most part I have been working with essential oil perfumes, but customers have been at me to try more candy and floral scents. 
I made a few fragrance oil based perfumes, Natures Garden Cotton Candy, NG Jasmine and NG Gardenia for starters. The florals are so heavy and strong but the cotton candy is just a whisper and then it fades. 

When using fainter scents, could anyone help me on the ratios? My carrier oils that I have to use are Sesame, Jojoba, Sweet Almond and Fractionated Coconut Oil. I am using a 1 oz amber glass bottle for the aging. Aging in a dark, dry space. Then I will be decanting into roller balls for customers. 

Also, are all the candy or fruit scents light from NG? I have so many requests for a long-lasting candy/fruit scent! Would love to know your recommendations from NG or IndigoFragrances

Thanks in advance! 

edited to add: carrier oils


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Daisy!

When it comes to ratios, you'll want to play it safe and stay within the manufacturer's safe usage rate for whatever particular FO. If you are able to find the FO's usage rates for perfume, I would stick to those. If the perfume is still faint at the highest safe usage rate, then I would find a different FO with a stronger 'scent-throw'. 

I have a few FO's from NG, but unfortunately, I don't have the particular ones you are using. Some of my favorite strong fruits and florals are these:

Black Raspberry Vanilla from Peaks
Blooming Violets from Daystar
Passionfruit Rose from Brambleberry (fruity _and_ floral)
Mango Tea from SweetCakes
Mango Sorbet from WSP
Sweet Pea from Peaks
Bartlet Pear from Peaks
Lilac from Oregon Trails
Jasmine Yin Hao from Oregon Trails
Jasmine from MMS
True Rose from SweetCakes
Lily of the Valley from MMS
Tuberose from SweetCakes
Paradise from Daystar


(there's probably more, but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head right now)


IrishLass


----------



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi IrishLass!  

Thank you for your quick reply!  I will check the safe usage rates.  Wouldn't want to harm my customers.  :idea:

Thank you for the recs. Black Raspberry Vanilla sounds perfect!  

I will do some more FO sample searching.  I think Ive gotten myself into another barrel of monkeys with FO buying.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 20, 2015)

I second IL on the Peaks BRV.  Very, very good and not that expensive.  Also, w/fruit scents I often add a little bit of BB's Champagne (maybe 20%, it is strong and will take over if you add too much) to make them lighter (in the sense of an aural lift, not weaker) and sweeter.  I don't love florals that much, but Peaks is supposed to be good for them generally, and I think they offer good sampling thingies.

Also agree on the SC True Rose, although more expensive and an accelerator.  

I have but have not soaped SC Sweet Yellow Pear.  OOB it is STRONG and extremely true.  It is also extremely well reviewed, supposedly v. strong in soap, a crazy sticker, no A &D.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as sweet scents, I've tried and like:

In CP:  
BB Ginger Ale. Smells bubbly and sweet.  Sticks forever.
BB Rich Dark Chocolate
WSP Black Cherry

In B&B:
NG Bite Me. The perfect kid scent.... smells just like fruit punch
WSP Monkey Farts. Smells like bananas.
BB Champagne.  Blended with BB Anjour Pear, it's even nicer.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2015)

soapsupplies.net has a fantastic Black Raspberry Vanilla that does not discolor or accelerate. She also has a nice Pink Sugar that only discolors to a tan and sticks well, her Papaya Nectar is really really yummy. Mango Sorbet I like better from NG. My daughter uses the one from MMS, I like NG's much better and so do my customers. For anything other than cp soap, not sure if it will hold in hp, Iced Pineapple from NG's is delicious. Island Hibiscus from California Candle is a lovely soft floral that sticks well, and the same with their Plumeria. Frosted Cupcakes is a very nice cupcakey fo, their Cotton Candy is also nice and Punch Party. Actually i find it hard to find a bad fo from MMS or Soapsupplies.net


----------



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> soapsupplies.net has a fantastic Black Raspberry Vanilla that does not discolor or accelerate. She also has a nice Pink Sugar that only discolors to a tan and sticks well, her Papaya Nectar is really really yummy. Mango Sorbet I like better from NG. My daughter uses the one from MMS, I like NG's much better and so do my customers. For anything other than cp soap, not sure if it will hold in hp, Iced Pineapple from NG's is delicious. Island Hibiscus from California Candle is a lovely soft floral that sticks well, and the same with their Plumeria. Frosted Cupcakes is a very nice cupcakey fo, their Cotton Candy is also nice and Punch Party. Actually i find it hard to find a bad fo from MMS or Soapsupplies.net


 
Thank you for all of the amazing recommendations!   

Mango Sorbet and Iced Pineapple sound delicious!!

*Adds California Candle to my shopping list*


----------



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> As far as sweet scents, I've tried and like:
> 
> In CP:
> BB Ginger Ale. Smells bubbly and sweet. Sticks forever.
> ...


 
Ahh Black Cherry!  How could I forget that one!  Ginger Ale??   Oh my!  

thank you! for the recs!!    I was this close to purchasing Bite Me.  Def going into my cart next time!


----------



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I second IL on the Peaks BRV. Very, very good and not that expensive. Also, w/fruit scents I often add a little bit of BB's Champagne (maybe 20%, it is strong and will take over if you add too much) to make them lighter (in the sense of an aural lift, not weaker) and sweeter. I don't love florals that much, but Peaks is supposed to be good for them generally, and I think they offer good sampling thingies.
> 
> Also agree on the SC True Rose, although more expensive and an accelerator.
> 
> I have but have not soaped SC Sweet Yellow Pear. OOB it is STRONG and extremely true. It is also extremely well reviewed, supposedly v. strong in soap, a crazy sticker, no A &D.


 

Thank you for the Champagne tip!  Cherry Champagne anyone? :razz:  
I'm with you on the florals,I don't love them, but others do!   

Sweet Yellow Pear yum!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 20, 2015)

Another BRV from Peak lover here.   I too love the Mango and Bite Me from NG both work great in B&B and CP.  Some other great sellers in perfume oils for me are White Citrus - WSP, Gardenia - Peak, Jasmine - NG


----------



## DaisyGirl2014 (Jul 20, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Another BRV from Peak lover here. I too love the Mango and Bite Me from NG both work great in B&B and CP. Some other great sellers in perfume oils for me are White Citrus - WSP, Gardenia - Peak, Jasmine - NG


 
thank you!!  I am so excited to try Mango and Bite Me!  There are so many FO's to choose from.   

White Citrus sounds very classy!   I love NG's Jasmine *and I don't even care for florals that much! :idea:


----------

